# That silly hair in eyes...



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Question, how do you keep that hair out of their eyes when they're puppies? The hair is getting long but not quite long enough to band. I have some baby barrets that look adorable but I'm afraid of them coming out and him eating them since everything goes straight to the mouth at this age. Is this something that I should worry about? Any tips other than cutting it? I sure don't want to do that!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

*To cut or not to cut*

Cutting is a personal preference. We have many on the site that don't have topknots Ava is one (theateam) for example. But, if you cut you will always face the "growing out" stage if you change your mind. I have found cutting around Polly eyes caused more irritation with the little hairs and I believe allowed more foreign things (dust and such) to reach her eyes. It also significantly can change the appearance of the face. My first groomer would trim all around Polly's eyes and nose I did not realize she had a perfect little teddy bear look until I changed groomers and grew her face out. Just like us it's all in the cut! 

So if you want the look withe the topknot, Don't cut!! You have to tough it out at least once or you will never get a topknot. You might as well start the grooming training early. They have more tear stains as puppies because of teething. And also, all those little hairs poking their eyes. Those first topknots are so low on the forehead we call it the 'firecracker" stage. Sometime those flat metal clips that bend in the middle to close work. you are correct in assuming you can never leave a puppy unsupervised with something of this nature. It will come out and they will chew it and possibly swallow it. 

Look at pictures of our member fluffs. Mommies with more grooming experience will help you! Polly was less than a year and still teathing in this pic. But here I have been growing out her face for about 10 weeks. I have a pic that really shows the difference I will post asap.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

She is so adorable. So I did put one of those clips on his forehead to hold the hair back just long enough to show my husband who was on his way home how cute he is. I secured it very well. I turned my back for a couple of minutes and it was gone! I tore the house apart trying to find it and still never have three days later. I sure hope he didn't eat the thing. I guess that's one way to get his "poop in a group" LOL

I'm now using small latex band which is working very well and stays securely.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Cupid is a cutie pie!
You can also do a double top knot - 
Put just a little bit in the front in one elastic, then add it to the longer hair a little further back, so that you end up with one top know with two elastics in it. That way, it isn't on the forehead as much.
Hope this makes sense without a photo...!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Latex bands tend to damage the hair, we only use latex free ones. Here's Ben's first top knot when he was 14 weeks old - make sure to loose it up so its not pulling the skin on his head, that's very important.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Dominic said:


> Latex bands tend to damage the hair, we only use latex free ones. Here's Ben's first top knot when he was 14 weeks old - make sure to loose it up so its not pulling the skin on his head, that's very important.



BABY BENJAMIN:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Ohhhh I just want to smooch the widdle face!!! I did get a decent topknot in but he has shorter hairs over he's eyes that are just not long enough to pull back. Thanks for all your advice, I'll try the double knot too.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh how I wish I could get a perfect topknot like little Bens! Cupid has a cotton coat and looks like dreadlocks gone wild!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

What a fluff ball. Keep doing the tiny knot that looks like an unicorn until he has hair enough for you to bring it towards center of his head. It doesn't take that long to grow. Ben has an amazing coat, but I've done that with Dom and Elena and it works. Lemme see if I find a pic of Elena's tiny TK.

You can see that is a strange TK and the hair close to her eyes are all up. Just keep doing it


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Ohhh love Elana!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I trim the front so they have little bangs or a fringe.. They still have longer hair for a top knot.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

michellerobison said:


> I trim the front so they have little bangs or a fringe.. They still have longer hair for a top knot.



I think I may have to do that also. Cupid looks horrible with hair pulled straight up. He doesn't have those big black boulder eyes like most. His are brown and beedie


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Why don't you get his hair short instead? We have so many Maltese on the forum with no top knot and they look adorable.


----------

